# Ejecutar macro en otro libro



## roberto (Jun 18, 2004)

Como ejecuto una macro que esta en otro libro?
Es decir quiero un libro que al presionar un boton haga una rutina cualquiera y al terminar la misma abra otro libro y ejecute la macro de ese libro....Se que hay una opción que es: Application.MacroOptions pero no se como ponerla.

Aprovechando que diferencia existe entre un complemento xla y xll, y como hago ó compilo un complemento xll o dll, y si luego puedo modificarlos por alguna razón que quiera mejorar, ¿existe algún programa para hacerlos o modificarlos?

Gracias y tengan un excelente dia   ...


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 21, 2004)

Hola Roberto,

Para correr un macro que está en otro cuaderno, es así:

<font face=Courier New><SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN> MacroUno()
    MsgBox "Hello!"
    Workbooks.Open Filename:="C:\ (...sendero...) \OtroCuaderno.xls"
    Application.Run "OtroCuaderno.xls!MacroDos"
<SPAN style="color:#00007F">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN>
</FONT>

Es más fácil correr macros así - cuando el cuaderno fuente está abierto.  Para correrlo sin tener el fuente abierto habría que experimentar.  Traté de hacer esto con hacer una referencia en un cuaderno a otro cuaderno, ambos con extensión _.xls_ pero no me quiere funcionar. 

No me quedé claro si usted ya sabe como hacer un _xla_ y quiere tratar de hacer un _xll_ o _dll._  O si no sabe como hacer xla tampoco.  Si fue como hacer _.xla_ es nada más de escoger _.xla_ como tipo cuando (la última opción) uno hace "Save As".  Si su pregunta es sobre como hacer _xll/dll_ pues lo siento pero tampoco sé.

Saludos,


----------



## roberto (Jun 21, 2004)

Gracias Greg...
1.- Intentaré la posible solución que me das al primer punto; y
2.- Esperemos que alguien en este board nos ayude a entender y aprender sobre los complementos *.xll y/o *.dll o algún link que nos diga más sobre esto....  

Saludos....


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 22, 2004)

Roberto,

Aquí hay un artículo del KnowledgeBase de Microsoft sobre esta tema. 

Y aquí hay otro artículo.  Llegué a esa por medio de haber ido a  esta. 

Nunca he programado mucho en C ni C++, así que para mi no creo que sea algo que yo utilazaría en el futuro cercano (ni tengo un compilador de C/C++).

Saludos,


----------



## roberto (Jun 22, 2004)

Gracias de nuevo Greg y creo que tienes razón...
Saludos


----------

